# Tivo Heaven still around?



## jrg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi all
i'm concerned about Tivo Heaven.  their web-site is functioning well enough to accept orders and deduct money from my PayPal account, but:
a) my order has not arrived - nearly a week later
b) the phone is not answered
c) email doesn't get answered. I've not even received a mail delivery reply, although I did set that option.
anyone know if they are still functioning?
thanks
john 
york


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

yes he is , i used him a couple of weeks ago,maybe he went on holiday

He is very reliable


----------



## jrg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Huzzah. new remote arrived safely this morning.
so all is well in Tivo Heaven, if a bit quiet ...
John


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sometimes life gets in the way.... 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Sometimes life gets in the way....


I don't seem to remember that being the case a couple of years ago. It sounds much more like the kind of experience that people were familiar with if they ordered from your competitors, who you regularly used to suggest could sometimes be much slower in shipping things than you were.

Same afternoon shipping by Special Delivery used to be the order of the day at Tivoheaven. Suddenly humble but cheaper 1st Class Recorded Delivery sent out on the same day that the order is received doesn't begin to look so bad after all..........


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I don't seem to remember that being the case a couple of years ago. It sounds much more like the kind of experience that people were familiar with if they ordered from your competitors, who you regularly used to suggest could sometimes be much slower in shipping things than you were.
> 
> Same afternoon shipping by Special Delivery used to be the order of the day at Tivoheaven. Suddenly humble but cheaper 1st Class Recorded Delivery sent out on the same day that the order is received doesn't begin to look so bad after all..........


If you want to hear exactly what it is that got in the way Pete why don't you give me a call on 08452 696 204 instead of posting snide comments here?

Honestly, if I didn't know you were just an ass, I'd think you had some kind of axe to grind as you never miss an opportunity to try to stick the knife in here. Bearing in mind the amount of FREE assistance I've given you on this forum over the years that's pretty disingenuous I think.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If you want to hear exactly what it is that got in the way Pete why don't you give me a call on 08452 696 204 instead of posting snide comments here?


Something bad in your personal life could possibly have happened or you may have been ill. In which case I'm very sorry to hear about it if that is the case.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I now understand that a member of Steve's (blindlemon's) household (not Steve himself) is currently suffering from a serious illness and that this has understandably been taking up a lot of Steve's time recently so I wish to apologise unreservedly for any unjustified previous criticism of the slight delay by Tivoheaven in sending out items ordered by a customer.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Or you could have just not said anyting the first place


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Or you could have just not said anyting the first place


I could have done but I didn't so I thought I would at least now and try do the decent thing by apologising for any upset caused.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

...and by broadcasting a reason that he might have preferred to keep quiet. Nice work.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> ...and by broadcasting a reason that he might have preferred to keep quiet. Nice work.


A case of damned if you do and damned if you don't it would appear.

Since Steve knows my track record on the forum I very much doubt he would have given me such a detailed explanation if he did not foresee the possibility of some form of transmission to the outside world. I have not named anyone or said what is wrong with them.

His only point was to convey that in the circumstances my criticisms were unfair. I fully accept that is so which is why I have now withdrawn any such criticism on my part.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you really respond to every message - always have the last word?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Do you really respond to every message - always have the last word?


No not always. Just check out the post history in the forum and you'll find that what you claim is not always so.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I was just wondering, that's all.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> A case of damned if you do and damned if you don't it would appear.


Not really. You started it, so you wouldn't have been damned if you hadn't at all


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Since Steve knows my track record on the forum I very much doubt he would have given me such a detailed explanation if he did not foresee the possibility of some form of transmission to the outside world.


Ah yes.... you were the guy who published my private landline on this forum because you felt it was too capitalist of me to use an 070 number for TiVo related calls......

How could I have forgotten that! Doh!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

There has clearly been a further formal change to the business activities of www.tivoheaven.co.uk as if you visit their website today (19th May 2010) you will find that the only product they are now selling is Hooch for online download and that for any physical upgrade kit or drives that they are now recommending you approach their "friends" at www.tivoland.com (although for whatever reasons there is no mention of the other main alternative Tivo upgrade supplier at www.tivocentral.co.uk)

Although I and Steve (Tivoheaven's sole proprietor and employee) have been known to clash on occasion on this forum if I ever mentioned the subject of the prices of his products vs those of any competitors (or his former 0870 or his current 0845 phone number and the non standard call costs to those numbers) I am very sorry indeed to see him quit the Tivo upgrading business, especially when I know this is not due to any loss of belief in or commitment to Tivos on his part but due to a change in personal circumstances (not in any way financial) that has forced this decision upon him.

For the record I always thought that Tivoheaven was at the cutting edge of Tivo upgrading and always ran the most visually impressive and well organised Tivo upgrading website and when his empire was at its peak it also offered by far the most responsive Tivo upgrading service.

I do hope that Steve's current withdrawal from offering physical Tivo hardware upgrades is only temporary and that as and when his circumstances change again that he may be able to re-enter the Tivo upgrading business.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Was there a point to your post, other than to have yet another pop at the lemon?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Was there a point to your post, other than to have yet another pop at the lemon?


People were asking a few weeks ago why the lemon was silent for long periods when his site was still in its old form offering Tivo upgrades. The answer now seems to have presented itself in the form of Tivoheaven's withdrawal from the Tivo hardware upgrade business and so I thought it would be helpful to forum members to update this thread with that information.

Despite some strong disagreements with him at times I do actually still have a healthy respect for the old lemon and his fund of Tivo knowledge and even though I never became one of his customers (but did benefit from his free advice on how to do on my own successful Tivo hard drive upgrade) I will certainly miss his historically very active presence in this forum and his usually extremely well informed technical posts about Tivos.

Since Tivoheaven was a major part of the UK Tivo Series 1 upgrading scene I don't think its withdrawal from the Tivo hardware upgrading business should be allowed to pass without comment.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> People were asking a few weeks ago why the lemon was silent for long periods when his site was still in its old form offering Tivo upgrades.


And I'm sure, if he'd've wanted to let people know about his private life and/or reasons for doing anything, he is quite capable of doing so for himself, without having you making anything and everything public without his consent  It's a bit like talking about him behind his back and I for one would appreciate it if you stopped doing so.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Apart from not posting on the forum since 9th March he also hasn't logged in to it since 6th April. That's a very long gap indeed for a guy who was formerly at the centre of the Tivo upgrading universe, especially bearing in mind that internet cafes now exist worldwide, even in the most remote areas.

Its like when a popular independent shop in the local high street suddenly closes down but doesn't explain why. On the whole people who live in the area still usually want to know what has happened to the business.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Apart from not posting on the forum since 9th March he also hasn't logged in to it since 6th April. That's a very long gap indeed for a guy who was formerly at the centre of the Tivo upgrading universe, especially bearing in mind that internet cafes now exist worldwide, even in the most remote areas.
> 
> Its like when a popular independent shop in the local high street suddenly closes down but doesn't explain why. On the whole people who live in the area still usually want to know what has happened to the business.


Thanks guys, but I would think it's fairly obvious that there's not a lot of life left in the TiVo upgrades business in the UK at the moment and probably not for a while either despite the recent Virgin Media announcement. Lots of things have changed for me since I started offering TiVo upgrades in 2004, some for the better and some for the worse, and it has become increasingly clear over the last year or so that there now more productive ways to spend my time.

However, I'd like to reassure any customers who have purchased upgrades recently that if they have a problem within the warranty period they can still email or call the number on their invoice and the warranty will be honoured.

Thanks again. It's been a fun ride 

Cheers
Steve

ps. And now, I'm sure, Pete will want to have the last word


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> ps. And now, I'm sure, Pete will want to have the last word


ROFLMAO 

Good luck with whatever you are doing to earn a crust these days Steve, unless of course your new occupation is hired assassin and my ex took out a contract on me LOL


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> Thanks again. It's been a fun ride


Thanks for all your help aver the years Steve. Good luck with the next project.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

I have had several components from Tivo Heaven in the past and have always found Steve's service to be excellent. Thanks for everything Steve, sorry to see you going.


----------



## WindyMiller (May 21, 2005)

I've also found Steve to be very helpful in the past (and extremely patient with this non-techie TiVo user). I'm very disappointed to hear that he won't be there to get me back up & running when my TiVo dies a death (as I fear it could do at any time). Unfortunately, not all of us live in Virgin cable areas, so will be having to keep our Series 1s indefinitely it seems. I just hope that tivoland and tivocentral are still around when I need them!


----------

